# Don't panic



## sunsaz

So we dropped Game 1. So what? Allow me to list some other memorable teams who lost Game 1 of a playoff series to come back and win it:

2004 Pistons: NBA Finals
2003 Spurs: 1st Round (against us no less)
2001 Lakers: NBA Finals
1995 Rockets: 1st & 2nd Round (again against us)
1994 Rockets: 2nd Round (yeah, I'm unbiased)
1993 Bulls: Conf Finals (1st 2 games)
1992 Bulls: 2nd Round
1991 Bulls: NBA Finals
1989 Pistons: Conf Finals
1988 Lakers: NBA Finals
1985 Lakers: NBA Finals
1984 Celtics: NBA Finals
1981 Celtics: Conf Finals
1980 Lakers: Conf Finals
1979 Sonics: NBA Finals
1978 Bullets: 2nd Round & NBA Finals
1977 Blazers: NBA Finals (1st 2 games)
1976 Suns: Conf Finals (we did it before...)
1973 Knicks: Conf Finals & NBA Finals
1972 Lakers: Conf Finals & NBA Finals
1969 Celtics: NBA Finals (1st 2 games)
1967 Sixers: Conf Semis
1966 Celtics: Conf Semis & NBA Finals
1963 Celtics: Conf Finals
1957 Celtics: NBA Finals
1953 Lakers: NBA Finals
1951 Royals/Kings: Conf Finals
1948 Bullets: NBA Finals

It has been done before. The series has yet to begin.

We will win this series.


----------



## Kekai

Lol. There you go again. Making me feel better....:greatjob:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sunsaz said:


> So we dropped Game 1. So what? Allow me to list some other memorable teams who lost Game 1 of a playoff series to come back and win it:
> 
> 2004 Pistons: NBA Finals


Sorry, but they lost game 2. But if you want to add another one up there in it's place you can put this year's Spurs in the first round.


----------



## sunsaz

ezealen said:


> Sorry, but they lost game 2. But if you want to add another one up there in it's place you can put this year's Spurs in the first round.


If "they" is the '03 Spurs, that's incorrect. They lost Game 1 in overtime. Plus, the champion this year has yet to be crowned so I haven't put any of this year's teams up there yet. And I'm holding you responsible for breaking the truce of this board. Welcome to war.

We will win this series.


----------



## Sedd

No no need to panic at all. We played them well but didn't finish strong cause I believe the OT game took a lot from everyone but Amare (cause he played like crap and fouled out). We make adjustments like don't leave Horry or Barry wide open. I know Marion won't play that bad and Horry won't play that good.


----------



## jibikao

Nah, I am not in panic mode yet. 

If anything, I think every time we play them, it's a bad timing. Maybe excuses but every time we play the Spurs, we were never "ready" to begin with. 

First regular season game: Suns already slide down during that stretch. D'Antoni and Nash already criticized how we let weak teams to get back and obviously Spurs aint a weak team and they beat us to death. We looked tired and out of focus but luckily the all-star break allow us to regain our focus and energy. That's one game I don't think we were ready at all. 

Second regular season game: Nash was injured. Yes, when he came out to play, it brought so much energy to the other guys but Nash was clearly tired/hurt in the 4th quarter. He didn't even rest at all 'cause at that time, we didn't have Jim Jackson. Nash even hit an airball on one occassion... now, what's the chance of that? Nash should have rested last in the 3rd and early 4th but we couldn't afford him to rest. 


Game 1 WCF: Just finishing Mavs in OVERTIME on Friday night and play again on Sunday Noon. Man, we looked tired. Nash didn't push as hard to begin with IMO. We didn't set the tempo up. Marion looked tired and Nash did show some wearing down in the 4th especially he could only rest a few mins since Suns couldn't hold the lead. Again, we didn't have Joe Johnson. sigh... JJ will allow Nash to rest and JJ will guard Parker. This is a huge loss on our end. Spurs had at least two-day rest... sigh. 




OH yeah, Duncan wasn't 100%... he seemed fine to me. He was hopping a litte but as long as he stands on the court, he is READY to play. Nobody is injury-free right now. Marion's wrist is still hurting. Just like what Dirk said, "if I can stand on the court, then I am ready to play." If injury really bothers you that bad, sit down and let other players play. As long as Duncan stands on the court, he is going to attract lots of attention. 



We just need to win Game 2 to get our confidence back. This tream strives on confidence. We are really a 5-men team and for a 5-men team to beat a 90 milllion roster (Mavs) is VERY AMAZING. But Spurs is a deep team and we need more than 5-men. We need at least 7-men who can contribute MORE than during regular season. Hunter was decent but decent isn't good enough when we don't have Joe Johnson. Barbosa was .... ok, he had efforts but good effort isn't GOOD enough to help us beat Spurs. 



I would hate it if we lose this series without JJ. How many times has Suns suffered key injury in key playoff games?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sunsaz said:


> If "they" is the '03 Spurs, that's incorrect. They lost Game 1 in overtime. Plus, the champion this year has yet to be crowned so I haven't put any of this year's teams up there yet. And I'm holding you responsible for breaking the truce of this board. Welcome to war.
> 
> We will win this series.


Um...I kinda quoted who the "they" was. And I don't understand any of the rest of your post.


----------



## Crossword

Yeah but for conference finals, the percentage of teams that came back to win a series is much lower. The last time I remember it happening is 2003, Spurs vs. Mavs, when Dallas won game 1.

Of course two years before that it happened in the finals, Philly taking game one but LA winning in 5.


----------



## sunsaz

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah but for conference finals, the percentage of teams that came back to win a series is much lower. The last time I remember it happening is 2003, Spurs vs. Mavs, when Dallas won game 1.
> 
> Of course two years before that it happened in the finals, Philly taking game one but LA winning in 5.


You fail to see the point. I don't care if it was 50% or .00001% of the teams. Bottom line is that it happened once before, meaning it can happen again.

We will win this series.


----------



## sunsaz

ezealen said:


> Um...I kinda quoted who the "they" was. And I don't understand any of the rest of your post.


"They" means that the '03 Spurs met the criteria. They lost the first game of a series and still won the title.

To clarify the rest of the post, I personally see your signature as an act of aggression. I take pride in my team, but I don't offensively shout at the top of my lungs proclaiming the superiority of the team or one player. In fact, most of my discussions (including this one)are defensive. I just see shouting Ginobli out loud on a Suns board as disrespectful. How would you feel if I went to the Spurs board and said "David Robinson was a wuss" in big bold letters?

We will win this series.


----------



## ChristopherJ

We need Johnson back. I keep hearing him say he's focusing on being 100%healthy. Well newsflash to JJ : Were in the WCF! You have been cleared to play by the medical staff! Your swelling has gone down!

GET YOUR *** ON THE COURT. Unless I am missing something, I don't see why he can't play for game 2.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sunsaz said:


> "They" means that the '03 Spurs met the criteria. They lost the first game of a series and still won the title.
> 
> To clarify the rest of the post, I personally see your signature as an act of aggression. I take pride in my team, but I don't offensively shout at the top of my lungs proclaiming the superiority of the team or one player. In fact, most of my discussions (including this one)are defensive. I just see shouting Ginobli out loud on a Suns board as disrespectful. How would you feel if I went to the Spurs board and said "David Robinson was a wuss" in big bold letters?
> 
> We will win this series.


Omg...I pitty the rest of the suns fans for having such an @$$ like you on this board.

First of all, if you read my first post, I was clearly reffering to the 2004 Detroit Pistons, not the San Antonio Spurs. Not ever post I make is about my favorite team, unlike you.

Second of all, don't flatter yourself. Does my signature say "Steve Nash is a woman"? No. It says "Manu Ginobilli fan club". If you weren't such an idiot you'd see that hundreds of posters have fan clubs for a certain player in thier signature. My signature has absolutely nothing to do with you or the suns.

Third of all, I never said you wouldn't win the series. I personally think the spurs will win, but this series is far from over.


----------



## Dissonance

ezealen said:


> Omg...I pitty the rest of the suns fans for having such an @$$ like you on this board.
> 
> First of all, if you read my first post, I was clearly reffering to the 2004 Detroit Pistons, not the San Antonio Spurs. Not ever post I make is about my favorite team, unlike you.
> 
> Second of all, don't flatter yourself. Does my signature say "Steve Nash is a woman"? No. It says "Manu Ginobilli fan club". If you weren't such an idiot you'd see that hundreds of posters have fan clubs for a certain player in thier signature. My signature has absolutely nothing to do with you or the suns.
> 
> Third of all, I never said you wouldn't win the series. I personally think the spurs will win, but this series is far from over.


I'm baffled, because there's nothing wrong with your signature. He's new so, I don't think he knows about the fan clubs. But yeah that's not an excuse for how he comes off.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

dissonance19 said:


> I'm baffled, because there's nothing wrong with your signature. He's new so, I don't think he knows about the fan clubs. But yeah that's not an excuse for how he comes off.


I'm sorry. I overreacted. I was just really angered by his homerism. I wasn't talking about either the spurs or suns and for some reason he tried to turn this into an arguement about the series just because I'm a spurs fan. I understand he's new, but just try to keep him in check and I'll do my best to keep my short temper in check.


----------



## Dissonance

ezealen said:


> I'm sorry. I overreacted. I was just really angered by his homerism. I wasn't talking about either the spurs or suns and for some reason he tried to turn this into an arguement about the series just because I'm a spurs fan. I understand he's new, but just try to keep him in check and I'll do my best to keep my short temper in check.


Yeah, I understand. You didn't need to apologize. I prolly woulda reacted the same way. I think he just likes to have it that way, with Spurs-Suns war mentality. But in the argument you guys were supposed to be talking about, you are right the Pistons won game 1, and lost game 2 to the Lakers. Then went on to the win the series. He prolly thought you meant when the Spurs lost to the Suns in rd 1, somehow.


----------



## sunsaz

It's just that I really need for us to win this series. I have been living in 1993 ever since Paxson hit that shot. I can't get that shot out of my head. The only way I can move on with my life is to have the Suns win the title. Call me sick and disturbed. Call me a loser if you wish. But that is just how I am. And there's not a thing you or anyone else can do to change who I am. Only that ring can lift my burden.

We will win this series.


----------



## jibikao

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah but for conference finals, the percentage of teams that came back to win a series is much lower. The last time I remember it happening is 2003, Spurs vs. Mavs, when Dallas won game 1.
> 
> Of course two years before that it happened in the finals, Philly taking game one but LA winning in 5.


In that series, Dirk also went down because Manu kneed him.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sunsaz said:


> It's just that I really need for us to win this series. I have been living in 1993 ever since Paxson hit that shot. I can't get that shot out of my head. The only way I can move on with my life is to have the Suns win the title. Call me sick and disturbed. Call me a loser if you wish. But that is just how I am. And there's not a thing you or anyone else can do to change who I am. Only that ring can lift my burden.
> 
> We will win this series.


Was that directed towards me? Cuz if so...I don't get what that has to do with me.


----------



## Dissonance

ezealen said:


> Was that directed towards me? Cuz if so...I don't get what that has to do with me.


It has to do with the reasons he comes off the way he does to others. Which you being one he posted to.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

dissonance19 said:


> It has to do with the reasons he comes off the way he does to others. Which you being one he posted to.


Alright...I still don't get what that had to do with me, but alright.


----------



## Lethal Vertical

SUns are GOOOOORRNE

As I said recently on here, they're a good team, but not as good as the Spurs. They'll be out in 5 or 6. Might even be a sweep if the Spurs get game 2. 

Lethal


----------



## G-Force

Don't be too quick to pawn your bling to bet that the Spurs will sweep. Ther's alot of bball yet to be played. The Suns need to adjust and start focusing on defense.

G-Force


----------



## jibikao

Lethal Vertical said:


> SUns are GOOOOORRNE
> 
> As I said recently on here, they're a good team, but not as good as the Spurs. They'll be out in 5 or 6. Might even be a sweep if the Spurs get game 2.
> 
> Lethal


Well... I prefer you not using the word "good" team. That sounds like a C+ team to me. 

Good = C+ on report card. 

For a team that has 62W and has made to the "WEST" Conference Final without their key player Joe Johnson, it's already pretty amazing. 

I admit, Spurs is the only team Suns has trouble with for now because they don't have anybody that can really guard Parker and Nash playing 40+mins is just too much for a 31-year-old-PG who runs the floor like crazy. Again, no Joe Johnson. 

Instead of using the word "Good" which I think is insulting, I would rather use the word "Excellent". Suns is definitely one of the best teams in the league and just because Spurs won game 1, doesn't mean Suns becomes a "good" team all of sudden. 


So if you want to insult Suns, please go to another board. That's my point.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Lethal Vertical said:


> SUns are GOOOOORRNE
> 
> As I said recently on here, they're a good team, but not as good as the Spurs. They'll be out in 5 or 6. Might even be a sweep if the Spurs get game 2.
> 
> Lethal


Even from a hardcore spurs fan's point of view like mine, I still can't see the spurs sweeping. Maybe if they win tonight it may seem more possible but I would still doubt it. I personally see the series going to the spurs in five or six games, more likely the latter.


----------



## Sith

sorry suns fans, it's over:O you guys are no match for the spurs. give it up, its been a great year, see you all at 05-06.


----------



## sunsaz

Sith said:


> sorry suns fans, it's over:O you guys are no match for the spurs. give it up, its been a great year, see you all at 05-06.


While you're at it, why don't you make fun of my dog dying of cancer? Jerk.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sunsaz said:


> While you're at it, why don't you make fun of my dog dying of cancer? Jerk.


oh my :nonono: and he's the jerk?


----------



## Lethal Vertical

Spurs are too good, that was my point. Whatever, suns good, suns great, whatever. My point was they're no match for the Spurs over a 7 game series. 

Spurs with a 2-0 lead now. Might be a sweep, might not. I think it will. 

You guys had a "really good" season. Cya next year. Grab one extra decent reserve from somewhere, and you might be able to take the next step next season

Lethal


----------



## Chaos

Nice season Suns...good luck next year.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Lethal Vertical said:


> Spurs are too good, that was my point. Whatever, suns good, suns great, whatever. My point was they're no match for the Spurs over a 7 game series.
> 
> Spurs with a 2-0 lead now. Might be a sweep, might not. I think it will.
> 
> You guys had a "really good" season. Cya next year. Grab one extra decent reserve from somewhere, and you might be able to take the next step next season
> 
> Lethal


Well, like I said, if the spurs won tonight it would seem alot more probable to me. They did, and it does. Good call...if they do sweep that is.


----------



## thekid

Joe Johnson should be back but you'll be in San Antonio, I have doubts..


----------



## Free Arsenal

Nice season Suns, it was fun to watch you guys play, but it seems we'll have a gritty and defensive finals.


----------



## jibikao

I have nothing to say really. 

My expectations are much higher than most of you. 

I hate it when you lose to a team because of injuries but this is life. Life is never fair and some teams are just "cursed". They will never win because injuries will always be there when they thought they were ready. 


I know I rarely criticize Nash because I follow Nash to Suns but I refuse to think it's Nash's D that lost us the game but apparently Nash hasn't done enough to win the game even though he is the first player in NBA history to have 4 games with 25/10. I guess Nash needs to hit 100% for us to win a game since the big guys can't box out and can't help him on the defensive end. 


Spurs is so dirty though... man, I love those replays, how they grab Hunter's feet so he can't jump and how Parker was holding Hunter down so he can't defend Duncan. Man, you gotta give credits to a team that plays that dirty and never get caught doing that. If anything, I'll blame D'Antoni for not teaching them that way. Suns is just too soft on the defense... they don't foul hard and they don't grab/push like how other defensive teams do to us. We only know how to score. 


Time to sleep.


----------



## jibikao

Free Arsenal said:


> Nice season Suns, it was fun to watch you guys play, but it seems we'll have a gritty and defensive finals.


And that's F**KING BORING.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

jibikao said:


> Spurs is so dirty though... man, I love those replays, how they grab Hunter's feet so he can't jump and how Parker was holding Hunter down so he can't defend Duncan. Man, you gotta give credits to a team that plays that dirty and never get caught doing that. If anything, I'll blame D'Antoni for not teaching them that way. Suns is just too soft on the defense... they don't foul hard and they don't grab/push like how other defensive teams do to us. We only know how to score.


oh yeah! And how Horry got thrown to the floor after the play was over, and how Nash grabbed Horry when he was passing it in, which should have been a technical I mite add, and how...oh wait...wrong team huh? Sorry bout that.


----------



## Chaos

jibikao said:


> I have nothing to say really.
> 
> My expectations are much higher than most of you.
> 
> I hate it when you lose to a team because of injuries but this is life. Life is never fair and some teams are just "cursed". They will never win because injuries will always be there when they thought they were ready.


Every team has injuries. Great teams overcome them. Good regular season teams blame them.



jibikao said:


> Spurs is so dirty though... man, I love those replays, how they grab Hunter's feet so he can't jump and how Parker was holding Hunter down so he can't defend Duncan. Man, you gotta give credits to a team that plays that dirty and never get caught doing that. If anything, I'll blame D'Antoni for not teaching them that way. Suns is just too soft on the defense... they don't foul hard and they don't grab/push like how other defensive teams do to us. We only know how to score.
> 
> 
> Time to sleep.


The Spurs don't do anything dirty. They play GREAT defense. And you are spot on about the Suns defense. It is unbelievably soft, kind of like the Mavs of the past. Thats why those comparisons kept being made. When it came down to crunch time, neither the Mavs of the past few years nor the Suns of this year could get stops.


----------



## NeoSamurai

Free Arsenal said:


> Nice season Suns, it was fun to watch you guys play, but it seems we'll have a gritty and defensive finals.


its been said before in all sports and it'll be said again: "defense wins championships"...


----------



## GODisaSpursFan

Suns fans with the injury excuse.

Give me a break.

We've beat you with Johnson and the only time you beat us this season was when the Spurs were san Tim and Manu.

And you only won by 6.

Spurs are vastly better than the Suns. But you can't see that because of the Suns glasses you're wearing.


----------



## jibikao

Chaos said:


> Every team has injuries. Great teams overcome them. Good regular season teams blame them.
> 
> 
> The Spurs don't do anything dirty. They play GREAT defense. And you are spot on about the Suns defense. It is unbelievably soft, kind of like the Mavs of the past. Thats why those comparisons kept being made. When it came down to crunch time, neither the Mavs of the past few years nor the Suns of this year could get stops.


Geeze, are you really that "sore" loser? 

We don't need a Mavs player to tell us how to play defense. Geeze, of all the people, I thought Mavs fans should be the last being here to teach us HOW TO PLAY DEFENSE. I guess your genius "Let Nash shoot" isn't good enough. 


Spurs don't do anything dirty?? :cheers: Dude, you are making a :clown: out of yourself. 


Injuries happen but Suns is a team made of 5 starters. JJ's injury is much more important than your KVH, no show, injury. Mavs won't be a better with/without him, trust me on that. There is a reason why Kidd wanted him out of Nets. He choked all the time in clutch time. 

Anyway, I just think we need to learn how to play dirty defense. That's part of the game and obviously we are too soft. 

"*Great teams overcome them. Good regular season teams blame them*" I can tell you Suns ain't just a good regular season team.  How many teams have made to WCF? 2? Maybe we are but if Suns is only a regular season team, then Mavs is probably a pre-season team if that makes you feel better about Suns' loss.


----------



## Dissonance

GODisaSpursFan said:


> Suns fans with the injury excuse.
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> We've beat you with Johnson and the only time you beat us this season was when the Spurs were san Tim and Manu.
> 
> And you only won by 6.
> 
> Spurs are vastly better than the Suns. But you can't see that because of the Suns glasses you're wearing.


Spurs arent vastly better. Scores are close.

Besides, when you beat us in reg season with Joe. Thats regular season. We do not know what he would do in this series. He was having a great playoffs, thats for sure. No excuses here. You guys won. But we do not know what happens if Joe is here. Like if I were to say Ginobli got hurt. We do not know how the series would go if he plays.


----------



## jibikao

dissonance19 said:


> Spurs arent vastly better. Scores are close.
> 
> Besides, when you beat us in reg season with Joe. Thats regular season. We do not know what he would do in this series. He was having a great playoffs, thats for sure. No excuses here. You guys won. But we do not know what happens if Joe is here. Like if I were to say Ginobli got hurt. We do not know how the series would go if he plays.


There is no need to argue with him. I guess we should just take out last year's playoffs tape and watch how Fisher owned Spurs. LOL 


Talk about choke.


----------



## Dissonance

Chaos said:


> neither the Mavs of the past few years nor the Suns of this year could get stops.


Our D is better than those Mavs teams. Was your D those yrs 12th in fg% allowed? How bout 2nd in 3pt% allowed? Once again different teams. Our offense is better too. 

For this series, the games are close, we've shown we can play half court games late when we close out games except these. We're not getting blown out in these games. So, it's not like the Spurs overall are sooo much better.


----------



## jibikao

dissonance19 said:


> Our D is better than those Mavs teams. Was your D those yrs 12th in fg% allowed? How bout 2nd in 3pt% allowed? Once again different teams. Our offense is better too.
> 
> The games are close, we've shown we can play half court games late when we close out games. We're not getting blown out in these games. So, it's not like the Spurs overall are sooo much better.


This Suns' small-ball is >>>> Mavs' 

I was a Mavs fan and I know it. Offensively, Suns is just pure better and defensively we are good enough to win most games INCLUDING 2005 Mavs.


----------



## jibikao

ezealen said:


> oh yeah! And how Horry got thrown to the floor after the play was over, and how Nash grabbed Horry when he was passing it in, which should have been a technical I mite add, and how...oh wait...wrong team huh? Sorry bout that.


They did call a warning on Nash, didn't they? 

And they did call technical on Amare when Horry got thrown down? 

dude, what are you talking about? You just totally fell into the trap. All those plays Suns got punished by the refs but Spurs could get by with those holding/grabbing EVEN on the floor. That's smart basketball by the way. Too bad we don't have it in us yet. You should be thanking that Spurs players are smart enough to grab somebody else feet while on the floor and when a PG trips over, hold on to a center. Our Suns players are certainly too dumb for that.


----------



## thekid

The injury factor hits the Suns harder because of their short rotation.


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

*Insert Panic Mode.....the clock is ticking....*


----------



## Delontes Herpes

it's hard to imagine that the spurs would have won both of those games with joe johnson on the floor. say all you want about great teams overcoming injuries but when you run 6 deep, losing a 40 minute a night guy is killer.

an overlooked fact is that the suns did equally well at home and on the road this year...they haven't gotten swept yet.


----------



## WSU151

jibikao said:


> They did call a warning on Nash, didn't they?


A warning is nothing compared to the technical foul the ref should've called. Hey whoop-te-do, he got a warning. Plus, the call helped the Suns. 

And dissonance, the Suns held other teams in check from the 3 point line because the Suns had such huge leads that teams had to take 3s to catch up...which means that terrible shooters are taking shots from behind the line. That stat is a little misleading.


----------



## Lethal Vertical

Over the years I've come to the conclusion that it serves _no purpose_whatsoever to try and theorise on what would/wouldn't have happened _if_certain players were or weren't playing. For example, would the Pistons have beaten the Lakers last year in the finals had Karl Malone been fit? Malone played good de on KG and Duncan in the two previous series, stopped them from dominating. Surely he would've done a good job on Rasheed Wallace, who was a game breaker at times? But would the Lakers even have made the finals if Sam Cassell had been playing for the Wolves? After all, he did have a career year last year and make the ALL NBA 2nd team........

Heck, the Spurs last won the title in 03. But If Chris Webber had been fit, could they have beaten Dallas, and then gone onto beat the Spurs? 

You get my drift? You could talk about injuries all day, but there's really no point. We'll never know what would've happened if Johnson had been playing. Likewise we'll never know if the Sonics could've knocked off the Spurs if Lewis and Radmanovic had been there. We'll never know if the Heat could've stolen game one instead of being beaten, if Shaq was fully fit. 

Lethal


----------



## Dissonance

WSU151 said:


> And dissonance, the Suns held other teams in check from the 3 point line because the Suns had such huge leads that teams had to take 3s to catch up...which means that terrible shooters are taking shots from behind the line. That stat is a little misleading.


Eh, we don't know for sure how misleading it is.


----------



## Dissonance

Lethal Vertical said:


> Over the years I've come to the conclusion that it serves _no purpose_whatsoever to try and theorise on what would/wouldn't have happened _if_certain players were or weren't playing. For example, would the Pistons have beaten the Lakers last year in the finals had Karl Malone been fit? Malone played good de on KG and Duncan in the two previous series, stopped them from dominating. Surely he would've done a good job on Rasheed Wallace, who was a game breaker at times? But would the Lakers even have made the finals if Sam Cassell had been playing for the Wolves? After all, he did have a career year last year and make the ALL NBA 2nd team........
> 
> Heck, the Spurs last won the title in 03. But If Chris Webber had been fit, could they have beaten Dallas, and then gone onto beat the Spurs?
> 
> You get my drift? You could talk about injuries all day, but there's really no point. We'll never know what would've happened if Johnson had been playing. Likewise we'll never know if the Sonics could've knocked off the Spurs if Lewis and Radmanovic had been there. We'll never know if the Heat could've stolen game one instead of being beaten, if Shaq was fully fit.
> 
> Lethal


Exactly. which is why I said, we don't know what would happen in my post. Even if Spurs beat us in reg season with him. We still dont know how he would fair in the playoffs against them, and he was having great playoffs too. I also, I wasn't making it an excuse. Spurs won. No excuses.


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

*Last time I checked Joe Johnson was neither an All-Star or Micheal Jordan* 

Some of you are right... its pointless to say the what ifs? I'm sure none of the Suns faithful would have any problem if Duncan's ankles would of been too much for him to be a factor.....and secondly, Nash's last second delay of game cheating should of been docked a technical but the refs don't grow balls when it counts.


----------



## 1 Penny

i think this series is testament on how good the spurs are.

the winner of this series will go all the way.. right now the suns will need to do something special... and the spurs will need to crumble... for the suns to win the series.

down 2-0 might not be too bad, looking at the mavs and houston series.

but beating spurs in san antonion has only been done 4 times this season.... 

will JJ's return impact the suns to win both away?

its a mighty ask... the spurs are the best execution team in the league. Popovich is outcoaching D'Antoni by a hefty margin....


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

*Not JJ or getting the latest Defense for Dummies is going to help the Suns.....* 

The Spurs can collapse but winning championships is playing consistently and playing on a roll and this roll the Spurs are on seems almost impossible to beat. The amazing thing is that Spurs are playing the Suns type of basketball and that has to have them just scratching their heads....


----------



## Dissonance

I-Bleed-Black&Silver said:


> *Not JJ or getting the latest Defense for Dummies is going to help the Suns.....*
> 
> The Spurs can collapse but winning championships is playing consistently and playing on a roll and this roll the Spurs are on seems almost impossible to beat. The amazing thing is that Spurs are playing the Suns type of basketball and that has to have them just scratching their heads....


The games have been close. It's not like Spurs are winning by a lot in each game.


----------



## Carbo04

Johnson being out is killing the Suns. Maybe the Spurs would be up 2-0 anyway, but I doubt it. But whatever. Nothing else matters except the Spurs are up 2. Hopefully Johnson playing in game 3 can be our 'Fisher effect'.


----------



## jibikao

WSU151 said:


> A warning is nothing compared to the technical foul the ref should've called. Hey whoop-te-do, he got a warning. Plus, the call helped the Suns.
> 
> And dissonance, the Suns held other teams in check from the 3 point line because the Suns had such huge leads that teams had to take 3s to catch up...which means that terrible shooters are taking shots from behind the line. That stat is a little misleading.


I guess you didn't watch the game then. 

I don't think the refs helped Spurs win. *But if Amare had that 2FT, the game looks A WHOLE LOT different. Would Nash have to pick up a T to avoid Horry inbound the ball? *

I know refs try to make it up by giving Duncan a foul later but this "I'll make it up to you" mentality has got to go. It was F**KING CLEAR 2 FOUL SHOTS FOR AMARE and the refs gave them away. They already gave Amare a T for god's sake. 


I would rather have them give Amare that 2 foul shots and don't give Duncan that foul. 


But apparently, the refs just love to make it up for it.... and some calls SHOULD HAVE BEEN called, did not, while some calls SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN called, called. This is what's pissing me off.


----------



## jibikao

thekid said:


> The injury factor hits the Suns harder because of their short rotation.


Barbosa sucks dick. 

His inability to run the team has to force Nash to play 46mins. Every time Nash goes down, the whole team just can't run anything. Joe Johnson can do point for a while but not Barbosa. 

Wait, we don't have JJ. 


Our short rotation is killing us, I agree. Well, Suns only used 43mil this year on the roster. I am sure they are going to use the rest of the money on resigning JJ and Amare's extension.


----------



## Chaos

jibikao said:


> "*Great teams overcome them. Good regular season teams blame them*" I can tell you Suns ain't just a good regular season team.  How many teams have made to WCF? 2? Maybe we are but if Suns is only a regular season team, then Mavs is probably a pre-season team if that makes you feel better about Suns' loss.


Well, the Mavs in 2003 made the West Finals while continually being called a regular season team because of their SOFT interior defense(just like the Suns), and their thought they could just outscore everyone(just like the Suns).


----------



## Chaos

dissonance19 said:


> Our D is better than those Mavs teams. Was your D those yrs 12th in fg% allowed? How bout 2nd in 3pt% allowed? Once again different teams. Our offense is better too.
> 
> For this series, the games are close, we've shown we can play half court games late when we close out games except these. We're not getting blown out in these games. So, it's not like the Spurs overall are sooo much better.


FG% and 3 pt% mean NOTHING. The number that determines the winner and loser of games is points. Thats it. And what good does having those FG% numbers do when you CANNOT get a stop in crunch time? Neither the Mavs of the past or the Suns right now could stop someone when they absilutely had to.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

jibikao said:


> They did call a warning on Nash, didn't they?
> 
> And they did call technical on Amare when Horry got thrown down?
> 
> dude, what are you talking about? You just totally fell into the trap. All those plays Suns got punished by the refs but Spurs could get by with those holding/grabbing EVEN on the floor. That's smart basketball by the way. Too bad we don't have it in us yet. You should be thanking that Spurs players are smart enough to grab somebody else feet while on the floor and when a PG trips over, hold on to a center. Our Suns players are certainly too dumb for that.


ok...so the fact that the reffs called them doesn't make them dirty plays? You're not making any scense.

And as for Nash, that should have been a technical, not a delay of game warning.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

jibikao said:


> I know refs try to make it up by giving Duncan a foul later but this "I'll make it up to you" mentality has got to go. It was F**KING CLEAR 2 FOUL SHOTS FOR AMARE and the refs gave them away. They already gave Amare a T for god's sake.
> 
> 
> I would rather have them give Amare that 2 foul shots and don't give Duncan that foul.
> 
> 
> But apparently, the refs just love to make it up for it.... and some calls SHOULD HAVE BEEN called, did not, while some calls SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN called, called. This is what's pissing me off.


I agree wholeheartedly with this. In fact, if you read the spurs thread you'd see that I was just as angry about this as you were. Although I think Duncan getting his fifth foul benefited the suns more than two free throw shots would have. Still, by doing that, they showed that they knew that they were wrong and were just too stubborn to admit it. I hate make up calls. They should just do things rite the first time instead of complicating things even more.


----------



## sunsaz

Could the mods PLEASE close this topic? Seeing a thread I started as a beacon of hope degrade into a forum of anarchy is making me sink faster than the Suns. I honestly request that this thread be closed to further posts.


----------



## jibikao

ezealen said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with this. In fact, if you read the spurs thread you'd see that I was just as angry about this as you were. Although I think Duncan getting his fifth foul benefited the suns more than two free throw shots would have. Still, by doing that, they showed that they knew that they were wrong and were just too stubborn to admit it. I hate make up calls. They should just do things rite the first time instead of complicating things even more.


That's how teams got technicals. 'cause there is NO REASON why Amare didn't get his 2 FT and every normal human beings will react the same way as those coaches. It was a clear foul they didn't get it and then later you give a weak foul on Duncan and now Pop is pissed. LOL 

The cycle goes on. 


No, overall, the calls were even but that one on Amare was extremely painful to swallow since it was SOOOOOOO obvious.


----------



## jibikao

Sometimes I wonder if the teams know there's gonna be a makeup call after a STUPID, OBVIOUS wrong call. 

I knew there was going to be a makeup call for Amare but I just didn't know how they gonna call it. 

A foul on Duncan ain't bad but with only a few mins left, 2pt is a lot more precious to us since the only way for us to beat Spurs is to outscore them. lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

jibikao said:


> That's how teams got technicals. 'cause there is NO REASON why Amare didn't get his 2 FT and every normal human beings will react the same way as those coaches. It was a clear foul they didn't get it and then later you give a weak foul on Duncan and now Pop is pissed. LOL
> 
> The cycle goes on.
> 
> 
> No, overall, the calls were even but that one on Amare was extremely painful to swallow since it was SOOOOOOO obvious.


Yes, I agree, but you must admit, the spurs also got jipped with a horrible call. Nash should have gotten a tech for grabbing Horry when he was passing the ball in. There's no denying that. 

It seems like the reffs get worst after every game, atleast thier usually consistent, but that just makes both teams mad at them.


----------



## Dissonance

ezealen said:


> Yes, I agree, but you must admit, the spurs also got jipped with a horrible call. Nash should have gotten a tech for grabbing Horry when he was passing the ball in. There's no denying that.
> 
> It seems like the reffs get worst after every game, atleast thier usually consistent, but that just makes both teams mad at them.


To me it seemed like he got antsy to tried and make a play or he thought Horry was passing it in. Cuz of the fact that we lose that game it's over but yeah you're right, if that's the rule for a T than he should have gotten it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sunsaz said:


> Could the mods PLEASE close this topic? Seeing a thread I started as a beacon of hope degrade into a forum of anarchy is making me sink faster than the Suns. I honestly request that this thread be closed to further posts.


Threads tend to change from thier original purpose all the time, but whose to say that this thread still isn't a beacon of hope? Here, I'll try to bring your thread back...even though I am a spurs fan :biggrin: 

So anyways, the suns still have a chance. If a series was over after just two wins for a team then don't you think the league would have made them best two out of three? Remember the Houston/Dallas series? That's why.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

dissonance19 said:


> To me it seemed like he got antsy to tried and make a play or he thought Horry was passing it in. Cuz of the fact that we lose that game it's over but yeah you're right, if that's the rule for a T than he should have gotten it.


I think he purposely did it, but not to be a bad sport or anything; to help his team, which he did.


----------



## Dissonance

ezealen said:


> I think he purposely did it, but not to be a bad sport or anything; to help his team, which he did.


No, way. Nash is a good guy. When was Nash ever known to do something like that? He knows the rules, he would know not to even try to do that because it woulda been worse. It would be too much of a risk to try and do that on purpose than having it work out how it did. Because he didn't know they'd call it the way they did. I don't buy it. Nash wouldn't risk jeopardizing his team like that even if it were to help.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

dissonance19 said:


> No, way. Nash is a good guy. When was Nash ever known to do something like that? He knows the rules, he would know not to even try to do that because it woulda been worse. It would be too much of a risk to try and do that on purpose than having it work out how it did. Because he didn't know they'd call it the way they did. I don't buy it. Nash wouldn't risk jeopardizing his team like that even if it were to help.


So how do you accidently go behind someone and grab him around the waist when he's trying to pass the ball in?


----------



## Dissonance

ezealen said:


> So how do you accidently go behind someone and grab him around the waist when he's trying to pass the ball in?


Well, it looked like Horry was leaning in and was gonna pass it or was trying to pick it up. It looked like Nash was antsy and went for it thinking he was passing it in ortrying to make a play. Other than that it happened so quick, I'm not *totally* sure. But as I said, Nash wouldn't try to do something that risks costing us if it doesn't work. Because he doesn't know if that helps us or not.


----------



## Kekai

Heh Im so tired, I'm not even mad about this game or series.


----------



## Dissonance

Kekai23 said:


> Heh Im so tired, I'm not even mad about this game or series.


Go, to sleep. :clap:


----------



## Kekai

dissonance19 said:


> Go, to sleep. :clap:


Lol. Body tired from practice, brain tired from school and 5 hour finals 3 days this week, eyes tired from talking on the phone till 3 in the morning and I wake up at 5! :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

Kekai23 said:


> Lol. Body tired from practice, brain tired from school and 5 hour finals 3 days this week, eyes tired from talking on the phone till 3 in the morning and I wake up at 5! :laugh:


Damn dude. Take a break relax. But that's your fault with the staying up till 3 on the phone. You have no right to complain. Unless it's her. If so, tell your woman you need your sleep. No more phone sex. :biggrin:


----------



## Ezmo

I think im getting tired just reading these arguments :dead:


----------



## Lethal Vertical

I think the Spurs will sweep now, but there's some stuff Suns fans can hold onto to give them some hope:

-Spurs led 2-0 against Lakers last year before being beaten.

-2 teams were down 2-0 in the 1st round this year and went onto win their series (Dallas and Washington)

You can just dream about that for the next few days, but when we win game 3 you can totally just give up :biggrin: 

Lethal


----------



## Dissonance

Lethal Vertical said:


> I think the Spurs will sweep now, but there's some stuff Suns fans can hold onto to give them some hope:
> 
> -Spurs led 2-0 against Lakers last year before being beaten.
> 
> -2 teams were down 2-0 in the 1st round this year and went onto win their series (Dallas and Washington)
> 
> You can just dream about that for the next few days, but when we win game 3 you can totally just give up :biggrin:
> 
> Lethal


Nah, I've already given up. As bad as that sounds. I kinda did before this series cuz I wasn't sure if we could handle them. I'm a pessimist.


----------



## Kekai

Ezmo said:


> I think im getting tired just reading these arguments :dead:


LOL. Yeah we have some argumentive people here lol. I try to keep the peace.


----------



## jibikao

Lethal Vertical said:


> I think the Spurs will sweep now, but there's some stuff Suns fans can hold onto to give them some hope:
> 
> -Spurs led 2-0 against Lakers last year before being beaten.
> 
> -2 teams were down 2-0 in the 1st round this year and went onto win their series (Dallas and Washington)
> 
> You can just dream about that for the next few days, but when we win game 3 you can totally just give up :biggrin:
> 
> Lethal


Who said we gave up?? Suns plays better on the road anyway. I can't imagine Spurs shooting OVER 70% in the 4th quarter so I like Suns' chances if they truly want to win. 

Records are for people to break. If Red Sox can break the curse, so can Suns. Afterall, this team has broken quite a few records themselves.  

Enjoy the laugh while you can because it will look A LOT worse when Spurs loses to Suns than vice versa. Suns jumps from a lottery team to a WCF team, they've already exceeded ANYBODY'S expectations. But if Spurs choked "again"... oh my. That will be an even more interesting news.


----------



## Dissonance

Kekai23 said:


> LOL. Yeah we have some argumentive people here lol. I try to keep the peace.


It's not arguing to me. It's debating. Whether others see it is one, then its up to them.


----------



## naloblackey

yo im at kekais hale. he sleepin likke a baby


----------



## naloblackey

ok said **** to soon. he up now


----------



## Lethal Vertical

jibikao said:


> Who said we gave up?? Suns plays better on the road anyway. I can't imagine Spurs shooting OVER 70% in the 4th quarter so I like Suns' chances if they truly want to win.
> 
> Records are for people to break. If Red Sox can break the curse, so can Suns. Afterall, this team has broken quite a few records themselves.
> 
> Enjoy the laugh while you can because it will look A LOT worse when Spurs loses to Suns than vice versa. Suns jumps from a lottery team to a WCF team, they've already exceeded ANYBODY'S expectations. But if Spurs choked "again"... oh my. That will be an even more interesting news.


I disagree that the Spurs choked in the 1st place. Sure we were 2-0 up, but before that series the majority of people thought LA were still in cruise control, and were heading for the title. No way were we favourites heading into that series. 

But, lets leave that debate to another day....or the "ancient history" pile...

Either way, its not gonna happen. Suns just arent gonna win. Sorry. Even if I was a Suns fan I'd find it hard to have any hope right now. 

Lethal


----------



## jibikao

Lethal Vertical said:


> I disagree that the Spurs choked in the 1st place. Sure we were 2-0 up, but before that series the majority of people thought LA were still in cruise control, and were heading for the title. No way were we favourites heading into that series.
> 
> But, lets leave that debate to another day....or the "ancient history" pile...
> 
> Either way, its not gonna happen. Suns just arent gonna win. Sorry. Even if I was a Suns fan I'd find it hard to have any hope right now.
> 
> Lethal


You probably had less hope for your Spurs last year than me then. I thought Spurs was going to win FOR SURE. That Lakers' team has no chemistry at all. They have great players but there no chemistry. 

Anyway, making to the WCF is already a huge achievement for a lottery team. I will be interested to see how we do it in Game 3.  

It won't kill me if Suns lost but if they win... oh my.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Kekai23 said:


> LOL. Yeah we have some argumentive people here lol. I try to keep the peace.


Like dissonance19 said, it's debating not argueing, which is really what the boards are for.

BTW, argumentive isn't a word


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

*Grow some balls people: the rest can just watch the balls bounce on the court....* 

Regular season stats are meaningless in the playoffs. The Suns won on the road in the regular season when your vying for position not titles. Secondly, the Spurs have only lost 4 times at home including the playoffs. The Suns are the ones who lost their home-court advantage and that they can't get back unless they take one from the Spurs at home--which might happen but probably won't the Spurs are on a roll and this roll will give them two games at home. The Suns might take one but they will not take two. So shut up about them winning on the road. They lost their chance to take hold of this series. 

Next, to jibikao--make up calls by the refs are part of the game. I don't like it and I agree that its unfair but most home teams get the calls and the road teams just don't. So don't expect to get too many controversial calls now that the Spurs are at home....not going to happen. The Spurs definetly didn't get that imbound foul/technical they should of on Nash at the end. The refs just don't want to be put in that kind of predicament.

To dissonance 19: Look the Spurs not blowing out the Suns is meaningless crap. Anyone knows that a win is a win. Just ask any Spurs fan when they watched the NBA refs (ohh and not to mention the NBA front office has something against small market teams....its a conspiracy) and Fisher drain an impossible .04 shot that should of never happened because Duncan's shot should of ran that clock out. Life is unfair deal with it. Ohh and another thing....I love to argue and that is what this message board is if for to voice your opinion so if you don't have one or don't care to back up your statements pick another site where you can make friends or won't offend anyone. As for me....I'm not looking to make friends....I am in the neighborhood for a good debate though....


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

The Suns won on the road in the regular season and in the playoffs, so noone needs to shut up here. If they think it'll happen, good. We'll see what happens. In one breath you said regular season doesn't matter, then in the next sentence you brought up the Spurs home record. :clap: 

99% of Spurs fans were pissed off when that Fisher thing happened, so why are you telling these people not to be upset while it's fresh on their mind? 'Tis pretty pointless in my opinion. While your 'life is not fair' lecture is quite annoying, my thoughts are that basically the Suns just aren't good enough. They lost two games in the fourth quarter, which can possibly be attributed to the teams lack of poise and overall lack of playoff experience. Just ain't the Suns year unless they can build on JJ coming back and pull off something spectacular.


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> The Suns won on the road in the regular season and in the playoffs, so noone needs to shut up here. If they think it'll happen, good. We'll see what happens. In one breath you said regular season doesn't matter, then in the next sentence you brought up the Spurs home record. :clap:
> 
> 99% of Spurs fans were pissed off when that Fisher thing happened, so why are you telling these people not to be upset while it's fresh on their mind? 'Tis pretty pointless in my opinion. While your 'life is not fair' lecture is quite annoying, my thoughts are that basically the Suns just aren't good enough. They lost two games in the fourth quarter, which can possibly be attributed to the teams lack of poise and overall lack of playoff experience. Just ain't the Suns year unless they can build on JJ coming back and pull off something spectacular.


*Read Carefully before you try to quote someone.* 

You're right I did say the regular season stats are pointless but I also said that the Spurs record isn't just indicative of the regular season but also of the playoffs....so far. Secondly, until the Suns win on the road in San Antonio like the Spurs have in Pheonix than you can throw around those meaningless stats. I really don't care if you think my so called lecture is annoying...the only reason you say that is your lack of a good comeback. But it is fair to say you comeback for more and more of the same. "JJ" is being treated like the best thing to happen since sliced bread. The Suns only miss him because they can't adjust to what the Spurs are doing. The playoffs are about adjustments. If the Suns were still losing with "JJ"...than the excuse would be something else....the spectacular won't happen but I won't impede your dreams. You are right about one thing....the Suns are definetly not good enough to compete for the rest of this series.


----------



## Kekai

Everyone said the Mavs were out after they lost their first two at home. We going to do the same as them and shock the world. Anyone can come behind from 2-0, 3-1, even 3-0, I think it would be this team.


----------



## SPUROFTHAMOMENT

*So, are any Suns fans panic-ing? Do you think the Suns are panic-ing?*

Game 3 is going to be the biggest game of the Suns season. Forget about who's got the best home record or who has the best road record. If the Suns win game 3, then there's hope. No need to panic. If the Suns lose game 3, their season is over. Period. 

Everyone already knows that no team in NBA history, has came back from an 0-3 deficit. None. Na Da. Zipe. Zero. *0*.

Then again it could be a 1-2 deficit. Hmmm, now that could be interesting. The Suns get Joe Johnson back and beat the Spurs at home. Wow, that would be crazy!! 

But let's get back to reality. If the Spurs do lose Game 3, they damn sure ain't gonna loose Game 4!

And in order to win game 3, the Suns have to play some defense. It's funny to me that the Suns look a lot like the Dallas Mavericks did a year or two ago scoring all these points and not an effort on "D". But the Suns are like that Mavs team on steriods or something. They play all their players like 40 minutes per game and wonder why they lose in the fourth quarter? They've got to be tired, I don't care what they be saying. 

So anyway good luck Suns fans. I hope Joe Johnson is alright. And I hope the Spurs sweep y'all (though I predict it will be 4-2).


----------



## Kekai

SPUROFTHAMOMENT said:


> *So, are any Suns fans panic-ing? Do you think the Suns are panic-ing?*
> 
> Game 3 is going to be the biggest game of the Suns season. Forget about who's got the best home record or who has the best road record. If the Suns win game 3, then there's hope. No need to panic. If the Suns lose game 3, their season is over. Period.
> 
> Everyone already knows that no team in NBA history, has came back from an 0-3 deficit. None. Na Da. Zipe. Zero. *0*.
> 
> Then again it could be a 1-2 deficit. Hmmm, now that could be interesting. The Suns get Joe Johnson back and beat the Spurs at home. Wow, that would be crazy!!
> 
> But let's get back to reality. If the Spurs do lose Game 3, they damn sure ain't gonna loose Game 4!
> 
> And in order to win game 3, the Suns have to play some defense. It's funny to me that the Suns look a lot like the Dallas Mavericks did a year or two ago scoring all these points and not an effort on "D". But the Suns are like that Mavs team on steriods or something. They play all their players like 40 minutes per game and wonder why they lose in the fourth quarter? They've got to be tired, I don't care what they be saying.
> 
> So anyway good luck Suns fans. I hope Joe Johnson is alright. And I hope the Spurs sweep y'all (though I predict it will be 4-2).


Thanks. We could be the first to come back from a 3-0 deficit. But to answer yah question, no I aint panicing, and neither are the Suns :clown:


----------



## SPUROFTHAMOMENT

Kekai23 said:


> Anyone can come behind from 2-0, 3-1, even 3-0, I think it would be this team.


*No team has ever come back from 0-3. * 

*NO TEAM EVER IN NBA HISTORY*

*NONE*

*EVER*


----------



## SPUROFTHAMOMENT

BTW

No one in here is going to welcome me to the forum? That's pretty rude. But this forum isn't that active do I guess huh?


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

SPUROFTHAMOMENT said:


> BTW
> 
> No one in here is going to welcome me to the forum? That's pretty rude. But this forum isn't that active do I guess huh?


*Welcome....then again no one welcomed me to this post but my feelings aren't hurt....Hahaha*


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

Kekai23 said:


> Thanks. We could be the first to come back from a 3-0 deficit. But to answer yah question, no I aint panicing, and neither are the Suns :clown:


*Since when did "JJ" become the Gipper??[

/B]*


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

SPUROFTHAMOMENT said:


> BTW
> 
> No one in here is going to welcome me to the forum? That's pretty rude. But this forum isn't that active do I guess huh?





Are you registered under three different names, or do all of you guys have the same exact posting style?


----------



## Dissonance

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Are you registered under three different names, or do all of you guys have the same exact posting style?


Seeing the way this guy posts. I wouldn't be surprised. It has to be him lol.


----------



## Ezmo

serious...not every day you see multiple people feeling the need to *BOLD THE TITLE OF THEIR RESPONSE* to make them more special. 
By the way, thanks for posting your uplifting comments on the SUNS board.


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

Ezmo said:


> serious...not every day you see multiple people feeling the need to *BOLD THE TITLE OF THEIR RESPONSE* to make them more special.
> By the way, thanks for posting your uplifting comments on the SUNS board.


*I'm Rick James *****....I'm not SpuroftheMoment or KoKoMonkey....I'm $$$ baby....one of a kind.* 

I don't have to post under three names to get my point accross. All I have to do is post something and the Suns faithful becomes speechless. Facts are facts. Bring out the brooms baby....


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

I-Bleed-Black&Silver said:


> *Read Carefully before you try to quote someone.*
> 
> You're right I did say the regular season stats are pointless but I also said that the Spurs record isn't just indicative of the regular season but also of the playoffs....so far. Secondly, until the Suns win on the road in San Antonio like the Spurs have in Pheonix than you can throw around those meaningless stats. I really don't care if you think my so called lecture is annoying...the only reason you say that is your lack of a good comeback. But it is fair to say you comeback for more and more of the same. "JJ" is being treated like the best thing to happen since sliced bread. The Suns only miss him because they can't adjust to what the Spurs are doing. The playoffs are about adjustments. If the Suns were still losing with "JJ"...than the excuse would be something else....the spectacular won't happen but I won't impede your dreams. You are right about one thing....the Suns are definetly not good enough to compete for the rest of this series.


*Read Carefully before you try to quote someone.* 

I also said the Suns won on the road in the playoffs, dude. Yes, people can throw around meaningless stats...isn't that...like...the whole point of posting BEFORE a game has taken place? Would you be happier if everyone just said, "yes Mister I Bleed Black and Silver, you are correct in every assessment you make, and I am wrong in all of mine. The Suns road record means nothing, but the Spurs home record means everything." They are making predictions on what will happen, big deal.

Your comment wasn't even directed at me, why would I need a comeback? That's just funny. You are just funny.  

My dreams? Dude, what the hell are you talking about. I picked the Spurs to win. May I open your eyes for you? I said the Suns weren't good enough to win, so you can quiet yourself with this "excuse" talk before you continue to make yourself look kinda funny in the head.


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> *Read Carefully before you try to quote someone.*
> 
> I also said the Suns won on the road in the playoffs, dude. Yes, people can throw around meaningless stats...isn't that...like...the whole point of posting BEFORE a game has taken place? Would you be happier if everyone just said, "yes Mister I Bleed Black and Silver, you are correct in every assessment you make, and I am wrong in all of mine. The Suns road record means nothing, but the Spurs home record means everything." They are making predictions on what will happen, big deal.
> 
> Your comment wasn't even directed at me, why would I need a comeback? That's just funny. You are just funny.
> 
> My dreams? Dude, what the hell are you talking about. I picked the Spurs to win. May I open your eyes for you? I said the Suns weren't good enough to win, so you can quiet yourself with this "excuse" talk before you continue to make yourself look kinda funny in the head.


*Are you even making a point???* 

Man, I don't need for people to agree with me so I can inflate my ego. That's not the point. Your blowing this out of proportion. Spurs have a good home record....the Suns have a good road record...BUT, they have yet to win in San Antonio....remember who started with home court advantage...its sure wasn't the Spurs. The Spurs have proven they can play the Suns type of game because of the Spurs versatility....if the Suns win game 3 or 4 and that is a big IF....then you can continue to say the Suns have proven something. Read the last part of what I said....I'm in total agreement....the Suns aren't good enough to compete in this series...that is the truest statement you have said so far. That is why there should be "no excuse" for their inability to keep up with Spurs....I wonder what would happen if the Spurs change the game into a half-court game and then the Suns would definetly be screwed. Count on it happening especially if Johnson comes back....that will be the Spurs adjustment...spread the floor, slow the tempo and make the Suns a perimeter team because they definetly have no inside presence besides Amare. Anything else you have to say??? Didn't think so.....I'm not a fool and I don't speak out of my a*** either. The only thing that is funny is how the Suns are being schooled in this series.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Continue to say the Suns have proven something? Sorry man, wrong again...I never said the Suns proved anything. In fact, I am the one who always says if the Suns don't win a championship then they didn't really prove anything. You don't know me, so please, don't put words in my mouth...er...hands. I keep thinking you are talking to someone else, and trying to convince someone else of something. Ahem...I SAID FROM DAY ONE THAT THE SPURS WERE GOING TO WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP. Let me rephrase that to make its message more clear. *I SAID FROM DAY ONE THAT THE SPURS WERE GOING TO WIN.* Therefore I really don't see your point either. I have seen all the same things you have seen as far as the weaknesses in the Suns, so no need to talk to me about it like you're convincing someone. Case closed.

You keep throwing in comments about the Suns getting schooled, like it's supposed to upset someone. Maybe this is the response you wanted. "Oh mY GoD Teh Sunses Totalyy arnt gitting skoolt i cant beleev he sed that!!!!!!!!!!111111111oneone." Sorry dude, not gonna happen. It seems to me that you use enjoy taking something you have zero to do with and rubbing it in other peoples' faces. I hope it makes you feel good, sir bold. I think it's pretty childish myself. If the Suns were winning 2-0 you can bet your life I wouldn't be in the Spurs forum rubbing it in peoples' faces and acting like a pompous fool.

I will be rooting for the Spurs in the Finals. I have never had a single problem with any other Spurs fans, because from what I've seen most of them I am proud to say are pretty damn cool and respectable. Yeah, most of them.


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Continue to say the Suns have proven something? Sorry man, wrong again...I never said the Suns proved anything. In fact, I am the one who always says if the Suns don't win a championship then they didn't really prove anything. You don't know me, so please, don't put words in my mouth...er...hands. I keep thinking you are talking to someone else, and trying to convince someone else of something. Ahem...I SAID FROM DAY ONE THAT THE SPURS WERE GOING TO WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP. Let me rephrase that to make its message more clear. *I SAID FROM DAY ONE THAT THE SPURS WERE GOING TO WIN.* Therefore I really don't see your point either. I have seen all the same things you have seen as far as the weaknesses in the Suns, so no need to talk to me about it like you're convincing someone. Case closed.



You like to have one foot in heaven and one in hell. Your like a backstabbing wench that tries to please everybody and stands for nothing. I'm not trying to be your friend and I don't care if I'm not cool to you. I say my opinion and if you don't like it quit following me and responding to my posts. Who's the bigger idiot? Me and my big mouth or you answering my every whim. If it bothers you so much--don't reply, or do, but quit being a big baby. God do you need kleenex? Sorry, fresh out dude. I'm not trying to preach to the converted but I am pointing out some retractions in your statements and that of others for the sake of argument because that is what this is for---public forum of discussion not of mutual agreement. Go and try your psychological pandering on someone else...now if you have an argument about basketball or this series than that's right up my alley. I don't put words in your mouths but I did and proved with your own words the contradictions in your statements. Go back and look....ohh...you want a prize for saying that the Spurs are going to win the championship??? I don't have anything to say about that....



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> You keep throwing in comments about the Suns getting schooled, like it's supposed to upset someone. Maybe this is the response you wanted. "Oh mY GoD Teh Sunses Totalyy arnt gitting skoolt i cant beleev he sed that!!!!!!!!!!111111111oneone." Sorry dude, not gonna happen. It seems to me that you use enjoy taking something you have zero to do with and rubbing it in other peoples' faces. I hope it makes you feel good, sir bold. I think it's pretty childish myself. If the Suns were winning 2-0 you can bet your life I wouldn't be in the Spurs forum rubbing it in peoples' faces and acting like a pompous fool.


Man, that's what sports is about. Rubbing in people's face's is half the fun. Sports is all about competition and believe me I have been in the receiving end of this many times when the Spurs where playoff jokes. I don't say they're being schooled to get a reaction out of you....you know what...screw it yeah I do it for that purpose and maybe you don't answer the way you did above but all the same because the reaction is the same. Point proven. Real fans stick it to other fans and vice versa otherwise why watch sports? You must not understand what being a real fan is all about. Its not just supporting your team and being a good sport. Being a good sport is for chumps. We fans have to rub it in especially when the going is good. So am I supposed to applaude you just because you wouldn't rub it in Spurs fans faces if the Suns were up 2-0? Yeah, I would still find a way to rip it up "because that's the kind of guy I am....." (George Carlin)....you know what I think.....I would probably call you a spinless Judas with no backbone because you have no loyalty to your team. I'm all about the Spurs and whoever they face they immediately become my enemy. I hate everything about that other team and everything they stand for and their entire city too for that matter.



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I will be rooting for the Spurs in the Finals. I have never had a single problem with any other Spurs fans, because from what I've seen most of them I am proud to say are pretty damn cool and respectable. Yeah, most of them.


Ohh and another thing....I hate bandwagon fans....weasel...get a backbone. I'm Die-Hard, Passionate and Iron Fisted Spurs fan and I take shots and ask questions later. I don't have a problem with you but I do have a problem with your moronic statements. Maybe the other Spurs fans can console you while the Spurs hoist another trophy this June.


----------



## MacDanny 6

SPUROFTHAMOMENT said:


> *No team has ever come back from 0-3. *
> 
> *NO TEAM EVER IN NBA HISTORY*
> 
> *NONE*
> 
> *EVER*


That doesn't mean it can't happen now. There always has to be a first. It never happened in baseball before last year either but that didn't stop the Red Sox from coming back from 0-3 in the conference finals, and win the World Series.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

You should be a comedian..a crappy one, but still...a comedian. You are answering my posts the same as I am answering yours. I give credit where credit is due. The Spurs are a great team. If you see a problem with that, I see a problem with your brain. The point I am making is that you enjoy arguing so much that you are basically doing it with yourself. I think there's two of you going at it in your own mind or something. Scary. You come here to spout off into the open air, and that's cool. Just don't expect people to not respond. There weren't contradictions in my statements. If you found one, it's because you didn't quite get what I was saying.

Bandwagon fan? Who said I was some big fan of the Spurs? I hate the Pistons slow style of basketball and I don't really want the Heat to win. I am a Manu Ginobili fan and I have been since the Olympics. I liked the Spurs since they had David Robinson and Sean Elliott, but not as much in the Duncan era. Wow. If you call that bandwagon you are...well, you would be showing me the same thing you've shown thus far. I have been a Suns fan since 1990. Once again genius, speak on what you know. Oh yeah, that would make you mute. Hmm, just keep on doin what you're doin then. Am I upset the Suns are losing? Yeah. Would I be ecstatic if they won? Yeah, but I'm not the weakminded coward who gets personal satisfaction in sticking it to people for what my favorite team has done. Don't knock me just because I have a sense of morals dude. I don't mind sticking it to you and even playing the insult game because you are a low class person from what you've shown me thus far. Maybe that's not who you are, but hey I only know what you've shown me. I watch sports for the love of the game and the love of the players that play it. I also love my home team, the Suns. That doesn't mean I have to be so narrowminded that I have to iron-fist the Suns down people's throats. That's just not me. More power to ya.


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> You should be a comedian..a crappy one, but still...a comedian. You are answering my posts the same as I am answering yours. I give credit where credit is due. The Spurs are a great team. If you see a problem with that, I see a problem with your brain. The point I am making is that you enjoy arguing so much that you are basically doing it with yourself. I think there's two of you going at it in your own mind or something. Scary. You come here to spout off into the open air, and that's cool. Just don't expect people to not respond. There weren't contradictions in my statements. If you found one, it's because you didn't quite get what I was saying.
> 
> I don't see a problem with the Spurs being a great team or you agreeing that they are. I could care less. If you see a problem with my brain....I see a problem with your backbone. I'm not arguing with myself if..."YOu are answering my posts the same as I am answering yours."....I want people to respond and answer that's what I live for. I love a good debate and exchange. If that makes me mental than so be it....I'd rather stand for something than aim to please everyone around me. Look, I didn't take personal shots at you....I have never called you a mental patient which is rather offensive. The most I have said is that your a moron which is far less degrading than a mental patient. Who's stooping to who's level here???
> 
> Bandwagon fan? Who said I was some big fan of the Spurs? I hate the Pistons slow style of basketball and I don't really want the Heat to win. I am a Manu Ginobili fan and I have been since the Olympics. I liked the Spurs since they had David Robinson and Sean Elliott, but not as much in the Duncan era. Wow. If you call that bandwagon you are...well, you would be showing me the same thing you've shown thus far. I have been a Suns fan since 1990. Once again genius, speak on what you know. Oh yeah, that would make you mute. Hmm, just keep on doin what you're doin then. Am I upset the Suns are losing? Yeah. Would I be ecstatic if they won? Yeah, but I'm not the weakminded coward who gets personal satisfaction in sticking it to people for what my favorite team has done. Don't knock me just because I have a sense of morals dude. I don't mind sticking it to you and even playing the insult game because you are a low class person from what you've shown me thus far. Maybe that's not who you are, but hey I only know what you've shown me. I watch sports for the love of the game and the love of the players that play it. I also love my home team, the Suns. That doesn't mean I have to be so narrowminded that I have to iron-fist the Suns down people's throats. That's just not me. More power to ya.[/QUOTE
> 
> Read this part that you wrote again and tell me again why you're not a bandwagon fan? You can't be a Suns fan and a Spurs admirer or whatever you want to call it or justify. You call a spade a spade. All the praise that you give to the Spurs here in this part proves your a bandwagon fan. Morals has nothing to do with making logical arguments. Why don't you read Aristotle's Pentad or the art of argumentation.....morals is subjective. My perspective of morality may not and isn't yours. You are not me and you don't have to answer my posts like I mentioned before. I don't iron-fist the Spurs down anyone's throat....I can't make anyone see what they don't want to see but that doesn't mean I can't show them the errors of their arguments. I like a good fight and its seems your not up to the challenge so just walk away and no harm done. When you want to play with the big boys and stop turning this into a personal exchange....which by the way I never cared to do because all I wanted was to discuss the series not the issues of morals, respect, or diagnosing potential mental problems or having to defend myself from a baby. You must of been mistreated as a child. I'm sorry about that. I'm a grown man and I thought I was free to express my opinion without worrying about hurting people's feelings or subscribing to your manual on the proper ethics in posting on this website. Am I wrong? Don't answer any of my posts if its going to be about something other than the series please.....Save me some time and aggravation.....


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

I-Bleed-Black&Silver said:


> Read this part that you wrote again and tell me again why you're not a bandwagon fan? You can't be a Suns fan and a Spurs admirer or whatever you want to call it or justify. You call a spade a spade. All the praise that you give to the Spurs here in this part proves your a bandwagon fan. Morals has nothing to do with making logical arguments. Why don't you read Aristotle's Pentad or the art of argumentation.....morals is subjective. My perspective of morality may not and isn't yours. You are not me and you don't have to answer my posts like I mentioned before. I don't iron-fist the Spurs down anyone's throat....I can't make anyone see what they don't want to see but that doesn't mean I can't show them the errors of their arguments. I like a good fight and its seems your not up to the challenge so just walk away and no harm done. When you want to play with the big boys and stop turning this into a personal exchange....which by the way I never cared to do because all I wanted was to discuss the series not the issues of morals, respect, or diagnosing potential mental problems or having to defend myself from a baby. You must of been mistreated as a child. I'm sorry about that. I'm a grown man and I thought I was free to express my opinion without worrying about hurting people's feelings or subscribing to your manual on the proper ethics in posting on this website. Am I wrong? Don't answer any of my posts if its going to be about something other than the series please.....Save me some time and aggravation.....


Nope, I've had quite the good life. Good wife, good place to live, good school, good job...I do appreciate your sincere compassion for my situation though! How the hell is liking a player and therefore his team being a bandwagon fan? I'm sorry man, was I only allowed to like the team in my own city? I hated the Lakers, I hated the Bulls. If I jumped onboard a team's success only after they started to see that success, then I would be a bandwagon fan. And you, my friend, need to stay off the drugs or something. Good grief. If you think me liking David Robinson and Sean Elliott because of the players they were is being a bandwagon fan, you're lost. Because I'm not a big Spurs fan now, but I still call them the best team...proves what again? If I am a Hawks fan and I say, "Damn, those Spurs are the best team in the NBA."...is that being a bandwagon fan? No, it IS calling a spade a spade smart guy. We don't have to discuss mental problems, I already diagnosed them for ya. For free too. I thought this whole year that this was the Spurs' year. I didn't think the Suns had the interior defense nor the playoff experience to win it all this year. Of course, I still wanted them to win. If these things make me a bandwagon fan, then I guess I am. Haha, -you- are the 'big boys'. I think you meant 'little girls', Miss Petey.

I apologize for aggravating you once again...you know, you could always take your own advice and not post back. :clap:


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Nope, I've had quite the good life. Good wife, good place to live, good school, good job...I do appreciate your sincere compassion for my situation though! How the hell is liking a player and therefore his team being a bandwagon fan? I'm sorry man, was I only allowed to like the team in my own city? I hated the Lakers, I hated the Bulls. If I jumped onboard a team's success only after they started to see that success, then I would be a bandwagon fan. And you, my friend, need to stay off the drugs or something. Good grief. If you think me liking David Robinson and Sean Elliott because of the players they were is being a bandwagon fan, you're lost. Because I'm not a big Spurs fan now, but I still call them the best team...proves what again? If I am a Hawks fan and I say, "Damn, those Spurs are the best team in the NBA."...is that being a bandwagon fan? No, it IS calling a spade a spade smart guy. We don't have to discuss mental problems, I already diagnosed them for ya. For free too. I thought this whole year that this was the Spurs' year. I didn't think the Suns had the interior defense nor the playoff experience to win it all this year. Of course, I still wanted them to win. If these things make me a bandwagon fan, then I guess I am. Haha, -you- are the 'big boys'. I think you meant 'little girls', Miss Petey.
> 
> I apologize for aggravating you once again...you know, you could always take your own advice and not post back. :clap:


*I'm done....enough....this is stupid and ridiculous. I don't concede to any team being better than the Spurs until its proven in the finals. YOu know what you can stick your diagnosis of mental problems where the sun doesn't shine. Face it you have no backbone, you try and stand for something but you don't and this little exchange of juvenile behavior is moronic. The advice was for you for crying like a big baby. 
*


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

OK I'm really going to cry now. I'm like...totally serious and stuff. I've been called a lot of things in my day, but 'big baby'? That's gone too far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pot? Meet Kettle. We both insulted, come on now.  I will not face it because what you are saying is wrong. Simple fact...you call me a bandwagon fan, I rebuttle, you change subject. You were looking for a fight in here, you got one. What's the big deal?


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> OK I'm really going to cry now. I'm like...totally serious and stuff. I've been called a lot of things in my day, but 'big baby'? That's gone too far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pot? Meet Kettle. We both insulted, come on now.  I will not face it because what you are saying is wrong. Simple fact...you call me a bandwagon fan, I rebuttle, you change subject. You were looking for a fight in here, you got one. What's the big deal?


[
B]I think it was Voltaire who said that true power is over self!!!
The deal is that this isn't a fight about anything of substance and your attacks are beneath you. I already proved my point or didn't. I like a good fight not one with a fool. I know when to bow out of a pointless affair. There's a saying my mother would say to me: "Mejor un pendejo y no dos." "Better for one idiot to exist and not two." Look, you're not about anything that even matters or even worth arguing about. You just want to argue for argument sake. I'm not going to play that game. It's over.[/B]


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

...but me being accused as a bandwagon fan, a backstabbing wench, a whatever else you said was about something? 

Irony. Yet you keep taking shots. Peace out brotha. :wave:


----------

